# Uber app toggling off my WiFi



## EmJay79 (Jan 26, 2019)

Anyone know how to fix this on an Android?
The Uber driver app keeps switching off my WiFi connection on my phone.







This happens a few times a day including overnight when I am at home with strong WiFi connection, don't have the app open nor my phone...as I'm asleep.
How can I stop this from happening? I want to use WiFi when at home rather than my data.
Thanks in advance.
(In Australia if that changes anything)


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I can't imagine why any of those 3 apps would want to turn WiFi on or off, but it you tap each one, on the next screen, you should have the option to turn off "_Allow app to control Wi-Fi_" --- or at least that's what I get when I tap on the Spectrum Connectivity app that I have on the same history page you have above.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

These are the actual things uber can see and do to your phone.


----------

